# Wellingborough Golf Club



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2016)

Today our society visited Wellingborough GC so thought would give a little review

First of all the setting is just really beautiful - the clubhouse is lovely , think the showers need a refresh , food was lovely as was the service. Pro Shop is well stocked but disappointed that there were no course planners - the pro's were pleasant and the black lab is lovely 

The course itself is a very nice walk , some very good holes , par 3's were good , each par 4 has its own character and at times you need to ensure you put the ball in the right place on the fairways which were in good nick.

The bunkers have just a small bit of sand on top of compact sand which took a bit of getting used too - the tee furniture and benches etc were very nice. The halfway hut is very good and very well priced - lots of homemade cakes which taste very nice 

The only negative was the greens - because of the recent wet then warm weather the greens had a lot of seeding on them but were a bit hard underneath so it was hard to get reaction on the green when coming in with irons and then was very hard to get the ball rolling on the greens and lots of bobbles. Greens need watering and then cutting and rolling, it was a shame as the rest of the course is in lovely nick - the 18th is a great finishing hole - overall it's a course i highly recommend having a visit and playing there and as such our society have already voted to go back next year


----------



## IanM (Jul 22, 2016)

Nice review....haven't been there for years, but have played there when the greens were in A! Condition, and it was a real treat


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 25, 2016)

Pleased you enjoyed your day Phil. The pro's lab (her name escapes me at the moment) is a little piggy and is known to steal from unattended bags! Oh and she sometimes gets in the pond in front of the shop and refuses to get out again 

All the bunkers are being redone and they have taken expert advice on build and type of sand. The ones on 18 haven't been a complete success though so they are looking into other options. The practice "hole" to the right of the 8th green (used to be the main green for that hole) has both types so members can assess/comment upon and get used to what they face on the course.

I agree about the greens and think it's advice from the agronomost (sp?!) to not cut/water during the recent hot spell. I struggle to see pitch marks on the greens even if my ball hasn't hopped on. Last Tuesday I took a club less for most as they weren't receiving that well.

I'm loving playing my golf there I have to say - just wish I had time last week to have a swim in the outdoor pool when it was hot enough to brave it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2016)

AmandaJR said:



			Pleased you enjoyed your day Phil. The pro's lab (her name escapes me at the moment) is a little piggy and is known to steal from unattended bags! Oh and she sometimes gets in the pond in front of the shop and refuses to get out again 

All the bunkers are being redone and they have taken expert advice on build and type of sand. The ones on 18 haven't been a complete success though so they are looking into other options. The practice "hole" to the right of the 8th green (used to be the main green for that hole) has both types so members can assess/comment upon and get used to what they face on the course.

I agree about the greens and think it's advice from the agronomost (sp?!) to not cut/water during the recent hot spell. I struggle to see pitch marks on the greens even if my ball hasn't hopped on. Last Tuesday I took a club less for most as they weren't receiving that well.

I'm loving playing my golf there I have to say - just wish I had time last week to have a swim in the outdoor pool when it was hot enough to brave it!
		
Click to expand...

Forgot to add that the food afterwards was lovely as well 

You're very lucky to play is such lovely surroundings - it always felt like we were the only people on the course 

I didn't mind the bunkers once you got used to how much top sand there was and even though the greens were a bit slow they were still true 

Really enjoyable day and already looking forward to go back


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2016)

Sounds lovely


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 16, 2016)

I've played a lot of rounds at Wellingborough GC, it's a really good course with a great clubhouse.


----------

